
Things a UX/UI Designer Should Know - kaisix
https://learnui.design/blog/100-things-ux-ui-designer-know.html
======
theandrewbailey
101\. Use appropriate HTML elements, like <details>.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/de...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/details)

